# come usare chmod

## bi-andrea

Ciao a tutti,

devo sistemare le cartelle e i file con i permessi per l'utente leggibile/scrivibile e solo leggibili dagli altri.

Siccome con root ho spostato dentro alla home dell'utente diversi dati, dovrei con root usare chmod da sistemare i permessi per l'utente sui file e cartelle anche nei livelli sotto stanti.

Come posso fare?

----------

## k01

```
chmod --help

man chmod
```

----------

## pierino_89

Quoto, e aggiungerei di guardare prima di tutto chown e chgrp.

----------

## polslinux

EDIT BY ME   :Very Happy: Last edited by polslinux on Fri May 14, 2010 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

usa anche 

```
ls -l
```

 per avere una migliore visione  :Smile: 

----------

## polslinux

Già, la mia era una soluzione brutale quanto comoda da usare SOLO nella home....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Grazie a tutti quanti.........

ho fatto 

chown -R UTENTE /home/UTENTE

con ls -l mi viene come volevo, anche dentro le cartelle di ogni Utente

ls -l

totale 20

drwxr-xr-x 26 andrea andrea 4096 14 mag 20:58 andrea

drwxr-xr-x  5 root   root   4096 23 gen  1980 ftp

drwxr-xr-x 39 manuel manuel 4096 14 mag 20:55 manuel

drwxr-xr-x  3 p2p    root   4096 23 gen  1980 p2p

drwxr-xr-x 18 root   root   4096 14 mag 19:58 root

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

@polslinux: Se qualche bel soggetto come cloc3, equilibrium (per prendere qualcuno degli utenti più attivi ed esperti) o kernel78 (e lui lo cito proprio perché è un moderatore) avesse scritto una cosa del genere sarebbe stato  riportato per il ban immediato dal forum. Usare 

```
* *
```

 non va suggerito alla leggera, soprattutto perché nelle shell più vecchie ha comportamenti imprevedibili e pericolosi (nella bourne originale degli unix commerciali riporta sempre l'intero contenuto del filesystem, con le tragiche implicazioni del caso, lo dico per esperienza fatta, per sbadataggine).

NB: quello che hai suggerito tu è comunque sbagliato perché non fa altro che espandere in tutti i nomi dei file che contengono un punto e basta da solo il -R . a far considerare tutti i file della directory (compresi quelli che iniziano con il . e sono nascosti).

Fai più attenzione la prossima volta, prima di proporre soluzioni improbabili. Od esplicita i tentativi di spirito se comprendono comandi pericolosi, tento più se dati ad un novizio.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi accingo ad inchiodare i legni della croce per l'esternazione.

----------

## polslinux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  Usare 
> 
> ```
> * *
> ```
> ...

 

Orco questa non la sapevo!   :Embarassed: 

Ho provveduto ad editare il mio post, starò più attento la prossima volta, pardon   :Smile: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Tranquilli, ho visto che non avrebbe funzionato e ho badato solo alla cartella interessata.............

 :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

il comando giusto, in ogni caso, per verificare se tutto è a posto è ls -la.

Diverso discorso per l'uso di chgrp perché un utente può far parte di più gruppi (ad esempio un file potrebbe avere i permessi di lettura e/o scrittura per il gruppo di un demone che deve aggiornarlo, ma una directory potrebbe avere il solo permesso di e4secuzione e non di lettura etc.)

Documentati bene sul significato dei permessi e tieni presente che in materia ogni derivato da unix (distribuzioni comprese) è diverso dall'altro (quindi quel che puoi su linux non è detto che vada su bsd e viceversa) e che nell'espansione dei parametri anche la versione della shell conta (in bash 0.x veniva considerato anche . e non solo .. per l'espansione).

Sembrerà strano come suggerimento ma dovendo metter mano ai permessi di una home è il caso di affidarsi a strumenti grafici o ad mc.

@polslinux: non serve cancellare, basta solo chiarire che non è valido.

----------

## bi-andrea

djinnZ grazie della dritta

----------

